

Lojban - a human language that computers easily understand - mck-
http://www.lojban.org/tiki/Lojban

======
tree_of_item
Is it really a language computers can understand? There's an effort to develop
a PEG for Lojban, but AFAICT it's the effort of a single person. Lojban's more
visible BNF grammar is pretty massive and not at all easy for a computer to
parse.

It's an interesting idea, sidestepping complex languages like English in order
to bring the future of human/computer interaction a little closer, but I don't
think Lojban goes far enough as it's still very complex.

